# A charming knitted lace--" Grape Ivy Lace Scarf"



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

This lovely grape-hued scarf features a center of leaves and a lace side edging which is a pleasure it knit in a luscious color-changing yarn. You knit it from the bottom up to the Kitchener stitch joined center following either charts or written instructions. There are rippled bottom borders which add extra laciness to the pattern!

Finished Measurements after blocking are: approximately 64 long x 7wide.

Yarn: 396 yards fingering weight. Sample was knitted with 1 ball Knitpicks Chroma fingering yarn; 70% Wool, 30% Nylon; 396 yards/100 grams; in colorJam Jar.

Needles and Notions: Size U.S. 5 straights plus 1 spare to hold stitches; yarn needle to work Kitchener stitch and weave in ends.

You can find this pattern for a purchase of $3.99 from my pattern stores in Ravelry, Craftsy or Etsy! Here are some links!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grape-ivy-lace-scarf
http://www.etsy.com/listing/177101428/grape-ivy-lace-scarf

This scarf pattern looks beautiful in a nice color-changing yarn and would look great in any color!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty scarf. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's truly beautiful! Love to knit lace!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely lace!


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

That's a lovely lace pattern for a scarf.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful scarf pattern


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Beautiful scarf. I wish that I could make that.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very pretty and love the berry shadexx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Another lovely design! :thumbup:


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Gorgeous and especially attractive in the "grape" colour! Nice work.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

mollyannhad said:


> This lovely grape-hued scarf features a center of leaves and a lace side edging which is a pleasure it knit in a luscious color-changing yarn. You knit it from the bottom up to the Kitchener stitch joined center following either charts or written instructions. There are rippled bottom borders which add extra laciness to the pattern!
> 
> Finished Measurements after blocking are: approximately 64 long x 7wide.
> 
> ...


 Simply beautiful! Love your scarf. The color is just so beautiful!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

So, that's what snow looks like. Interesting. The scarf is lovely.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous.Beautiful pattern and such a lovely colour..As always such exceptional work.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Looks like I'll be adding to my lace pattern collection :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful pattern.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful colors that resemble Ombre. Love the photo of the scarf hanging from the tree with snow in the background, too. This would be a great neck/head wrap when outside.


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

Beautiful. I love the colors you chose!


----------

